# Red Mallee Burl



## Bowl-basher (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi all
Thought you may like to see this natural edge Red Mallee Burl Platter
It is 320 across the long side amd is finished with 6 coats of automotive top coat clear cut between coats. there were a few scary moments while sanding
Love your comments
Bowl-basher


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Feb 2, 2011)

Nice knuckle buster :biggrin: DAMHIKT


----------



## philb (Feb 2, 2011)

Looks awesome! 

Not sure I'd fancy sanding whilst its spinning though!!

PHIL


----------



## el_d (Feb 2, 2011)

Very Sweet.


----------



## PenPal (Feb 2, 2011)

Cooee Graham thats as good as it gets let out a howl to the moon, Red Mallee at its best all the pen guys are crying just how many beautiful pens in there Tough. I was looking at a few ton weight of Burl yesterday but thats a beauty the finish is deep and the colour so special.

Red Mallee is so tight in figure, so distinctive it is highly prized and its getting hard to obtain in quantity now with the paddocks soggy and undrivable. I reckon the Burl getters earn every cent they get for this Superior Burl.

Keep them coming this site is all about the best use of timber.

Great platter, not easy to work it is a hard timber but well worth the result proves that.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## Jim15 (Feb 2, 2011)

That is beautiful.


----------



## David Keller (Feb 2, 2011)

Gorgeous piece of wood and nicely done on the finished form.  Your finish is fantastic!


----------



## broitblat (Feb 2, 2011)

That's an exceptional piece of Red Mallee and you've done an extraordinary job with it.

  -Barry


----------



## moyehow (Feb 4, 2011)

nice piece of work.  Great looking finish.


----------



## louisbry (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice work and a beautiful piece of burl.


----------

